# 8 Little Known Traits of Successful Bodybuilders



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We all know the “rules” of bodybuilding. Hard work (intensity), applied consistently over a period of time will yield significant results.But some of the best and most impressive bodybuilders have traits that might surprise you. Here’s how having faith, angry and focused (in the right ways) can create breakthrough success on your own body.1. Don’t [...]

*Read More...*


----------

